#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-27
* mode/#ubuntu-directory [+o Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-directory:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Directory team | We are making Ubuntu rock as a client and a directory server | https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-directory
* mode/#ubuntu-directory [-o Burgundavia]  by Burgundavia
<\sh> moins
<fernando> \sh: moin
<\sh> is there anything to read about your progress for ubuntu ldap schemes? I would like to contribute some things we've learned here ;) e.g. sudoers ldap integration
<\sh> moins allee
<allee> hi \sh.  How sudo-ldap going :)
<\sh> allee: working :)
<\sh> export SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=yes ; apt-get install sudo-ldap ;)
<\sh> actually, authentication, sudo, apache2 basic ldap auth, svn+ssh just works
<\sh> problem is only, that the server are running on sles9...this will be changed in a couple of weeks
<allee> he, good.  How's kerberos going?  ('cause we use AFS here)
<\sh> allee: no kerberos here..that is something we have to implement in the near future...just auto creating home dirs and automounting home dirs via nfs
<allee> 'k I've read the spec, but was not sure how far stuff developed in the meantime
<\sh> allee: funny thing is, that we had to implement everything from scratch here...and ldap and ubuntu is just "easy" ;)
<allee> \sh: yeah, one can't choose the distro everywhere on works :(
<allee> back to fai. (Thx for the hint at LinuxTag \sh ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
(allee/#ubuntu-directory) \sh: I've to decide what I use for dapper/edgy deployment (edgy + dapper fai servers of just one edgy (or dapper) fai server).
<\sh> allee: TBH, I like to have stable support for the time being...
<\sh> allee: strange is, that edgy server installs and -generic kernel without SMT support and -server has SMT support
